
DevOps Django - The Heroku Way - craigkerstiens
http://rdegges.com/devops-django-part-3-the-heroku-way
======
idan
Or you could use ep.io, which is comparably awesome and boasts a generous free
_per-app_ quota. Either way, these services are great for django. Yay!

~~~
kenneth_reitz
FYI, Heroku also offers 750 free hours _per-app_.

~~~
b14ck
To elaborate on this: that's enough to run an entire website for free
(excluding celery).

If you want to run a celery worker (including beat), you're looking at a total
cost of 30$ per month. That's enough for most moderate traffic websites. :)

~~~
kenneth_reitz
Of course you can run celery within the same process too.

Our process model is really only measuring application entry-points. You could
have your free "process" spin off 10 other subprocesses beneath it. The only
constraint is RAM.

------
kvnn
This came just in time for me : I need to post up REST demo django app, and
was considering taking the dive into Heroku. You've convinced me to jump.

Thanks.

